# Newborn hasn't pooped in 3 days



## wiggy

My little guy pooped (ALOT!) on the first day, twice on the second day. Now he is 5 days old and hasn't pooped since day 2. He is breastfeeding great and peeing a lot, but no poop. We have a drs appointment Wednesday. Any ideas or suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## stardust599

I would maybe go to the DRs tomorrow hun. Has he cleaned out all his meconium (spelling??) ? xx


----------



## Phantom

My LO pooped a lot the first few days and then ever since he has been going once every 3 days. My doctor says that is completely normal. She told me young babies can go anywhere between a few times a day and once every 5 days.


----------



## lisaf

breastfed babies tend to poop a lot less... once every 7 days is normal for some kids
(I was jealous as my guy was 5-15 poops a day for the first couple months! :( )


----------



## jaytee146

when after my lo cleared the meconium she didn't go for three in and a half day's. i took her to the newborn clinic at the hospital i delivered at and they informed me that if it hasn't been four day's to not worry. . and to feel her little tummy, if she cries when you touch or press it or if her tummy is hard and shiny call the doctor or take her in sooner than wednesday. on the third day when she finally went. . . she went :rofl:


----------



## wiggy

He definitely cleaned out all of the meconium. My goodness, there was so much the first two days I didn't think it was humanly possible for all of that to come out of a baby so small. He is not uncomfortable, and his belly feels normal. He is passing a lot of gas, still eating very well, and peeing a lot. Am curious to see what the doc says. Thanks everyone for your posts. This board is so helpful and reassuring to know so many others are going through the same thing.


----------



## special_kala

It normal for breastfed babies to go upto a week without pooing. Its tailored for their needs so i guess theres very little waste.


----------

